# Euro oil cooler w/o drill & tap for VANOS...



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

Just dropping in from the Z Series board with some information on adding an oil cooler to a NA E-36 M3.

Typically, the Euro or S-54 oil filter housing (with oil cooler ports and built in oil thermostat) has required that one of the M12 (temperature sensor) ports be drilled and tapped to M14 to accomodate the VANOS feed line.

After being asked to look into this, today I came up with an adapter to fit the VANOS feed line (and an oil pressure XMTR, if you want it) to the Euro oil filter housing without having to modify it.

Link to Z Series thread


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks Randy for the cross post. :thumbup:


----------

